# Estructura interna de transistores comunes, FET, MOSFET...



## davichos (Oct 3, 2005)

Quisiera saber si existe otra forma de saber si un transistor es NPN o PNP sin verificarlo con el tester o multimetro (analógico o digital).

Como puedo diferenciar un transistor FET, de un transistor MOSFET, y como puedo saber si son de canal N o P.

En que tipo de circuitos los encuentro los transistores FET y MOSFET.

Agradeciendo de antemano toda la ayuda que pueda recibir me despido.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 3, 2005)

La única forma de saber a ciencia cierta que tipo de semiconductor tienes en la mano es con su hoja de datos. El tester no te puede dar información detallada de sus características electricas.


----------



## Byron Caceres (Nov 12, 2008)

el codigo te indica muchas cosas si empieza con A quiere decir que es pnp y el segundo simbolo te indica para que tipo de aplicacion se utiliza ejemplo si es B entonces quiere decir que es de audiofrecuencias


----------

